# CorelDRAW contour cutting plugin - desireable features



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to start a discussion about contour cutting and using CorelDRAW for the designs. I am thinking about writing a plugin to support this so I would some input please.

Prerequisites: A Windows print driver that will send a drawing straight from CorelDRAW by 'printing' it to the plotter.

As far as I can tell this will fall into two categories. Contour cutting vector drawings and contour cutting bitmap art embedded in a CorelDRAW drawing. The bitmaps will be more complex.

Initially I see two sizes for heat transfers. 8.5 x 11 and 11 x 17. But it will probably be desireable to contour cut printed vinyl. It also appears that it MAY be possible to add registration marks to an existing item (decals?) and then contour cut them.

Anyways, I am very new to this whole plotter / T-shirt / vinyl thing but I do CNC inlay cutting (mother of pearl, abalone) with CorelDRAW and some software of my own design. Another tool that I made is in extensive use by plasma cutters (makes a high quality DXF file straight from CorelDRAW).

So, what would be desireable for this and how do you see it working from CorelDRAW? All of my other tools start from a toolbar button, but a hot key is possible too.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

James,
Do you use illustrator?
I don't know much about programming, but would it be twice as much work to make a plug in for Corel and Abobe?


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

I have CS4 on my development laptop but I have yet to make a bezier to line/arc generator for it. The bezier abstraction library that I made for CorelDRAW is the basis of all of my CorelDRAW products. The thing about Illustrator that scares me is that EVERY generation lately has been a total paradigm shift with the SDK reflecting that. The use of Illustrator may not change that much (I don't really know) but the SDK (and any plugins) has been totally reworked. Now that CS4 is just a shell and 90% of it is plugins itself I am hoping Adobe will not change so much every time. In any event anything I do with Illustrator will probably be a ways off.

Anyways to answer the actual question, it would be WAY more than twice the work at this point in time.

-James Leonard


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok, that answers my question, I have often thought I need to learn Corel Draw, but never saw much reason to do so, but if there were a contour cut plug in program, I would need to reconsider learning it.
Like I said, I don't know much of anything about programming, but it sounds like you would import a bitmap image into Corel Draw to make a contour cut file, or start with a vector file to make a contour cut file with the push of one button inside Corel Draw. Is this correct?
Not so sure how much demand there is for adding reg marks to a pre-printed decal, as this is not very common practice for making designs for t-shirts and such.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Yes the goal would be as much automation as possible. Put a contour with a specified offset around the item to cut, then add registration marks. Putting the contour and the registration marks on a separate layer would probably be good. This appears to not be too complex for vector drawings but bitmaps will have to be autotraced to produce the contour if it is to be automatic. More work but probably still doable.

Where are you in SoCal? I am in Orange County (Buena Park).

-James Leonard


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Where are you in SoCal? I am in Orange County (Buena Park).
> ...


San Jacinto, at the base of San Jacinto mountain range (Idyllwild).I Was in HB yesterday to see my folks. Not far from BP.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Real nice place! Send me a PM if you come to HB again and I'll show what I do with CorelDRAW and CNC. Meanwhile I suggest you download a CorelDRAW X4 trial copy ASAP. It will be of use.

-James


----------

